# How important is the RAM speed ?



## AudioLoco (Apr 3, 2021)

How limiting would a 3000Mhz RAM would be as opposed to 3200?
Is it such a huge difference in performance for many many many VIs?
Would it be more important to have more of some slower RAM (128 at 3000Mhz) or less RAM but faster (64 at 3200Mhz)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2021)

Considering the negligible cost difference you might as well get the faster ram.

Tighter timings and amount are more important then 200mhz


----------



## d.healey (Apr 3, 2021)

Modern RAM speed has no noticeable effect unless you're making benchmarks. Also check what speed your CPU supports, if you use one that's too fast it will be down clocked to the CPUs max. This has no impact on performance but might save you some money.


----------



## Illico (Apr 3, 2021)

d.healey said:


> .. Also check what speed your CPU supports,


And your Motherboard supports.


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks ...
I am not trying to save money (in this case), I would like to get the best performance...
But I can't happen to find a matching 128 Ram to this motherboard where I'm shopping....
I am having trouble understanding the tech spec here (me just stoopeed and 100% ignorant with computer hardware...)

So this mother board:
ProArt Z490-CREATOR 10G​Says in "memory":

4 x DIMM, Max. 128GB, DDR4 4800(O.C.)/4600(O.C)/4500(O.C)/4400(O.C)/4266(O.C.)/4133(O.C.)/4000(O.C.)/3866(O.C.)/3733(O.C.)/3600(O.C.)/3466(O.C.)/3400(O.C.)/3333(O.C.)/3300(O.C.)/3200(O.C.)/3000(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666/2400/2133 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory 

Does that mean this motherboard is capable of 128GB at 3200 at least? And as for my first question how important are those 200Mhz difference for performance?

Aaaaargh!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 3, 2021)

Ram speed is very important. But not because of performance in the same way as a cpu, but because if you get the wrong speed for your motherboard, you have a handful of useless sticks!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Thanks ...
> I am not trying to save money (in this case), I would like to get the best performance...
> But I can't happen to find a matching 128 Ram to this motherboard where I'm shopping....
> I am having trouble understanding the tech spec here (me just stoopeed and 100% ignorant with computer hardware...)
> ...


The CPU that fits that board officially supports 2666mhz...

The rest are overclocked settings....


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks everyone!...

​Heya easyrider, I wasn't even aware you could overclock RAM... I thought only processors....
Using overclocked components may introduce problems? Is it normal and common to do so?
With CPUs I know (or I think I know...) it is preferable not to.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 4, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Thanks everyone!...
> 
> ​Heya easyrider, I wasn't even aware you could overclock RAM... I thought only processors....
> Using overclocked components may introduce problems? Is it normal and common to do so?
> With CPUs I know (or I think I know...) it is preferable not to.


Certain Ram kits have what’s called XMP profiles

*“XMP* (*Extreme Memory Profiles*) is a technology that allows you to change memory settings by selecting a different *profile*, which takes advantage of higher than standard memory speeds. ... When enabling the *XMP profile*, you should be able to run your RAM at the advertised speed”

Depending on the motherboard and chip you just enable XMP in the bios...

Ryzen 5950x officially supports 3600mhz Ram....So you would buy 3600mhz ram enable the XMP profile and voila.....

But it’s not as simple as that. Ram configuration....how big the banks are , how many etc...all come into play. Wether the CPU can handle the Speed of the ram etc...

Also the DIE of the ram and the timings....

Slower ram with tight timings can be faster then say faster ram with looser timings...

CAS latency is key with ram...CAS14 3200mhz Is better than CAS16 3200mhz

the middle ground is 3600mhz at CAS 16...but achieving this is not guaranteed . But you can just set the ram timings manually in the bios or disable XMP and run a the cpu spec of 2666mhz...


----------

